# Pleased To Make Your Acquaintance...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You're Going To Jail!

*DARIN LOGUE
Fugitive Investigations Contributor*
_Officer.com_

Typically, a handshake is considered a standard greeting in most business and social settings. However, my observations would lead me to believe that the handshake has been deemed to be Bad Karma by most street officers and has been long replaced by reactionary gaps and imaginary bubbles. In the world of arrest warrants, however, I look at the handshake as one of our most rudimentary tools that can be used to set the tone, pace and success of the entire apprehension process. 
If you were raised in the type of environment I was, then reflecting back to your childhood might cause you to have vivid memories of getting whacked in the back of the head for not extending your hand out to your dad's new boss, company for dinner or that new neighbor next door. Since childhood, I have not only embraced the importance of a handshake, but I have come to realize how others have been raised with the same principals...even our fugitives!!

full article: http://www.officer.com/online/article.jsp?siteSection=18&id=38626


----------

